# Crazy embarrassing mistake



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have slowly started having cards made for my soaps in 100 card batches. In opening up another batch to wrap some Watermelon soap tonight, my daughter looks at me and starts laughing, she then shows my other daughter and everyone is the house the soap. Watermellon, Cucumber Mellon  on all the soaps for my Christmas markets. Before my next cards are made I need to explain how to use spell check!!!! 99 Cucumber Mellon soaps out there and 100 Watermellon


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Its just a new twist to an old/new spelling.. if I were shopping for soap I would not think a thing about it.. I would probably think you spelled it that way on purpose...


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat You see a lot of different spellings for things nowadays. It is also an eyecatcher.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh no! I fear doing something similar as I type in the names on my labels every time I print them. (Getting ready to change that.)


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have made some mistakes on mine to and I usually catch it when I go to reprint!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

My big one is Lavender/ Lavendar- I've mass produced that one


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually JD Lavendar is just an obsolete but correct spelling and I use it all the time ...with defiance  
You will find it in older botanical writings.
Carry on  
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting Lee!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would play it off by making a cute sign to put out with the soap while at market, and maybe a little one for the website that says:


"Are you Smellon Mellon?"

Word play it by combining "smelling" and "Mellon"


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Kami, what a great idea. Very ingenious way to make it look like "I meant to do that" :rofl


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All the soap with those spellings were already sold at Christmas markets, and in all the 4 bars for $25 Holiday boxes we sent out on facebook  Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sold is sold no matter the spelling. Congrats!


----------

